# specialized sequoia frame?



## josephr

I've always been an admirer of the early Specialized steel frames, the Allez and Sirrus, but I recently came across a Sequoia touring frame in my size. Its just a frame/fork/HS and I can probably get it for a very nice price (less than $50). The paint is purple-ish with yellow lettering and, but a new paint job is pretty cheap. Wondering about giving this thing a shot before spending and time/money. 
Thoughts?
Joe


----------



## MB1

Well if you want a touring frame that one ought to do. If I recall correctly the steel frames were a sport touring setup so it would build up into a nice all-rounder.


----------



## J.T.D.

A 2005 Sequoia was my first road bike, and I commuted 32 miles round trip on it, 2 to 4 days a week for 3 years. 
I loved it. It was a perfect transition from the MTB I started commuting on, to the Specialized Roubaix I ride now. 
I sold mine last year for $700, so the price you're mentioning sounds like a no brainer.


----------



## DaveW88

I don't get the reference to steel frames. I have a 2005 Sequoia and it is aluminum with carbon fork and seat stays. Were they steel at one time? In the intervening years I have replaced all the components and it still rides fine.


----------



## josephr

DaveW88 said:


> I don't get the reference to steel frames. I have a 2005 Sequoia and it is aluminum with carbon fork and seat stays. Were they steel at one time? In the intervening years I have replaced all the components and it still rides fine.


In the early days of Specialized entrance into frames (late 80s, early 90), frames such as the Stumpjumper, RockHopper, Sequoia, Allez, and Sirrus were all steel frames. Most moved into aluminum over the years, with the Allez even having a carbon fiber tubed model along the way. There's a nice thread in the retro forum about the history of Specialized. 
These models are generally well-regarded for their steel ride quality. The Sirrus and Rockhopper, not so much as the others, but still good riding machines. If you're on a tight budget, they're good buys and can be found occasionally in reasonably good condition as they were built to last.
After transition to aluminum, in 2003-2005, Specialized produced a Allez in steel called the Cro-Mor, that was a nod to their beginnings and is considered a pretty nice riding machine, though harder to find used. 

Just to say - Your Sequoia is a very nice frame and is a great ride in itself. I just want to be clear that I'm not inferring anything comparatively negative about your ride. I'm not one of those snobs that says "if its not steel, its junk"...My century bike is aluminum as well. 
Joe


----------



## ksanbon

I bought a new steel Sequoia in the early 80's (gun-metal blue clor). It was beautiful, but had so much flex in the frame that it would shift gears (Suntour Superb drivetrain) when I stood on the pedals - I weigh less than 150 pounds.

I gave it to a friend, bought an Eddy Merckx Corsa Extra and never looked back.


----------



## tazdag

I liked the early Sequoias. There's a new one on the market, though not by Specialized but by the original designer. lighthousecycles.com/lighthouse-sequoia/


----------



## josephr

Here's the steel Sequoia frame all cleaned up and here's a pic of the tubing sticker. I'm not sure of the year or what components it had as it was pretty much stripped except for a Shimano BB and Shimano cantilever brakes. Can't wait to build it up!
Joe


----------



## Jayrev67

*You have very nice a 1993 Sequoia*



josephr said:


> View attachment 286116
> View attachment 286117
> 
> 
> Here's the steel Sequoia frame all cleaned up and here's a pic of the tubing sticker. I'm not sure of the year or what components it had as it was pretty much stripped except for a Shimano BB and Shimano cantilever brakes. Can't wait to build it up!
> Joe










The European 1993 Specialized catalog can be found here

Joel,
You are about to build up a 1993 Specialized Sequoia. It is a pretty hard to find touring frame and fork made of 4130 Tange Chromoly. As a complete, the bike was produced for a few years in the early 80's and then in 1992 and 1993. 

There is a commuter in the DC area that has put 30,000 miles on his 1993 Sequoia. Above is a pic of the original bike as it appeared in the 1993 European Catalog. 

To my knowledge, the American Distributors did not have the Sequoia in their 1993 catalog line up, even though some bike shops, like Spokes in Fairfax, VA, carried them. 

*1980's Sequoia's
*The Sequoia's of the early 1980's (1981-1984) have a sort of cult following because of how well the frame were (By Tim Neenan). See example Here. There are bike gurus, collectors, and retro-grouches that place these frame-sets in their list of best production bikes ever made, according to a some of the message boards. 

*1990's Sequoia's
*They re-issued the Sequoia in 1992-1993 and then moved into "Trekking" and the Hybrid-Commuting bikes in the 1990's. Today, "Touring" does not seem like a popular term in Bike Shops. At any rate, the 1993 Sequoia is a mule and I mean that as the highest compliment. My 1993 Sequoia handles my 6 foot five 240 pound muscular frame like I was a little girl and it does not grunt when loaded down or when hauling logs in my Burley Trailer to do trail repair. So, no matter what odd fools say about aluminum over steel, steel is classic enduring stuff that makes for great touring and work bikes. I ride both and would never disparage either. 

*Present Day Sequoia's
*I believe Sequoia's made a come back in 2003(?), are now aluminum, and seem to have been very well received by commuters, trekkers, and rail to trailers- just like its father and his father before him. So, you have a second generation Sequoia. 

*About Components
*I think this bike came with straight bars in Europe but with drop bars in America. I say this because I bought my Sequoia very gently used with all of its original Components and it had SR drop bars that other Specialized from the same year were spec'd with. Also, they all had a full lighting system (the mounting post for the lighting system is on the back of your seat tube) but it slowed down the bike due to the friction the generator placed on the rear tire and caused tire wear. A lot of people removed them and the dent-able aluminum fenders. 

The components groups on the 1993 Sequoia was Shimano RX100 though I have heard some people mention Shimano DX/LX. Mine has RX 100, brother to the Shimano 105 group and a very nicely performing set of brakes and derailleurs for the money. They last over the long haul and the RX100 even though they are not as high end as some groupings. 

Here is a (probably not perfect) list of Specs:

*Frame and Fork
*Frame: Tig-welded 4130 Chromoly Tange tubing

Rims: Araya VX 400 700c
Hubs: Shimano Deore DX
Spokes: Wheelsmith

Bars: (USA) SR Sakae Custom Modolo Anatomic Bend Drop Bars
Stem: Specialized Riser
Headset Specialized Direct Drive by Stronglight

Brake Levers: Shimano RX1 00
Brakes: Shimano RX100 Canti-mount
Front Dérailleur: Shimano RX 100
Rear Derailleur: Shimano RX 100
Cranks: Specialized

Seatpost: Specialized Micro-Adjust
Saddle: Vetta
Front and Rear Rack: Specialized

Anyway, hope that helps.

Jay Slocum


----------



## josephr

Hey Jay -

Thanks so much for the info and especially the pics and links. I really liked that article from the DC Commuter. On the back of the seat-tube there's a cable-stop and a mounting boss. I first thought it might be for a fender, but the cable-stop really through me off. Wow...so at some point it had a generator and lighting system!!! Anyway, mine still had the wire running through the down-tube but I yanked it out and trashed it. maybe that was a bad decision, but too late now. I did keep the two rubber grommets for those holes though. I'll put them in a special place.

I'm building mine up as a gravel/endurance cross type bike. Not going to go full retro-restoration though. The original bottom bracket was toast and I've had to buy a bunch of small parts, but its coming together well. Will post some updated build pics soon.
Joe


----------



## algra054

*`92 Sequoia experiences*



Jayrev67 said:


> View attachment 286467
> 
> The European 1993 Specialized catalog can be found here
> 
> *1990's Sequoia's
> *They re-issued the Sequoia in 1992-1993 and then moved into "Trekking" and the Hybrid-Commuting bikes in the 1990's. Today, "Touring" does not seem like a popular term in Bike Shops. At any rate, the 1993 Sequoia is a mule and I mean that as the highest compliment. My 1993 Sequoia handles my 6 foot five 240 pound muscular frame like I was a little girl and it does not grunt when loaded down or when hauling logs in my Burley Trailer to do trail repair. So, no matter what odd fools say about aluminum over steel, steel is classic enduring stuff that makes for great touring and work bikes. I ride both and would never disparage either.
> 
> Jay Slocum


I cannot but underwrite everything said by Jay.
I own a green livery Sequoia since 1993. This has been my only bike since, being in use as commuter, trekking and leisure bike. 
Three years ago I completely rebuild it: all moving parts changed, dyno-hub, mud-guards, everything, since a new bike of the same stiffness would cost me way more than the 500 euros invested now.
Small setback: the fork had to be changed because it was broken.
I have never been under 90kg and measure 1m94, the bike has done over 10.000km.
I rode a Trek FX 7.5 a few months ago: nice, but not as comfortable and with more whip.

Enjoy your frame!


----------



## weltyed

my 95 steel rockhopper is still my best feeling ride. currently hanging in my parents garage for when i visit 2 times a year.

26" knobbies
single speed
first generation singulator
drop bars
v brakes
v brake specific levers
pink camo gaffers tape on the frame
pink bar tape
lime green cable housing

frankenbike on the loose


----------



## Hookem Cruise-balls

Although not a Sequoia, it is a Specialized from the same era, circa 91-92'
This is still my favorite bike and my commuter.


----------



## Guest

I have a 2012 Lighthouse Sequoia myself. The original Sequoia was designed for Specialized by Tim Neenan and it was a very popular sport tour bike (steel frame). Tim Neenan was given the rights to the name Sequoia and is building them as the Lighthouse Sequoia. However it is built on a custom order basis.. About $2000.00 for a frame and a bargain at the price.


----------

